# How do you pronounce the "Behike"



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Just curious. I have a meeting with a potential client who smokes a lot of cigars and need to be prepared if the discussion goes toward the CA ratings. 

thanks


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

When I was talking about them at the local shop last weekend, everyone was pronouncing them be•hickey. But that does not mean that's the correct pronounciation by any means.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll put out a guess for "Behik-aye"


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

beh-hee-kay


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Found this from CA, the same way you would *pronounce* *Behike* or "Beh-hee-kay.

Hope it helps.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

bazookajoe said:


> beh-hee-kay


OK I want to change my answer...I like Bazooka's now,


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Just get him one and he wont care how you pronounce it !


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

Let him introduce the cigar into the conversation and pronounce it however he does. A little subtlety that makes him a kinetic client instead of a potential one.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Actually it's pronounced _"mill-e-wah-que"_, which is Algonquin for "the good land".


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Party on Fuente.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Actually it's pronounced _"mill-e-wah-que"_, which is Algonquin for "the good land".


Nice wayne's world! Its been awhile since I thought of that movie.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I pronounce it...too much for my wallet.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

"$$$$$$$$" or the scientific term: "Oh-snap-son-ubersmoke-biznitch"


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

the first thing I said is boy I sure hope no one says be hickey. :hurt:

idk, I always just say Bee Hike. The Bee went for a Hike in which he enjoyed a fine cigar. 


of course I really don't care how to pronounce it properly. I just want to be able to enjoy one of these dam things. But as already states, too much for my wallet. Meh, maybe that will be the one thing I do this year. Say F it and buy a box. Just smoke one once a year that way they'll last a decade.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I pronounce it...too much for my wallet.


You beat me to it!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Related:

How to pronounce "Tatuaje"


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Ill let you know after you send me one.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Just guessin', but I'd say: * Bay-Eee'-Kay*


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Cattani said:


> Related:
> 
> How to pronounce "Tatuaje"


Ta-too-AH-hey


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Cattani said:


> Related:
> 
> How to pronounce "Tatuaje"


tahtooWAHhey

translated into english: tattoo


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

Bah hee kay

Tattoo ahhh hay


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

I would have thought it to be:
Bay-Kee


----------



## webarnes (Jun 2, 2010)

There's a video review on the CA website. Copy them.


----------



## sam1014 (Nov 30, 2009)

when i bought mine they called them b-h-k and those initials are actually on the side of the box. other than that there was an artical i think 2 months ago in CA which was about the bhk and it stated how to pronounce it properly


----------

